# making hash oil on a large scale



## SOorganic (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey all its been a while. I got my hands on a stupid amount of trim and i want to turn it in to oil. I know how to make oil but was wondering if any body had any suggestions as how to process a large amount efficiently. Any suggestions are more than welcome and thank you all for your time!


----------



## Unnk (Oct 27, 2011)

i blasted about close to 45 grams of bho before took all day but damn was it efficient


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait r u saying u produced 45 grams of oil, or that u went thru 45 grams of trim?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 27, 2011)

i produced 45 grams of oil i used a pyrex measuring cup as the collecter


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 28, 2011)

Hehe, i have about 10Xs that much to go thru  what size tubing did u use?


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 28, 2011)

Got my hands on 10 pounds of "sugar leaf" and with an avg of a 10% return rate thats a pound of oil ima get. I think the real question is, what the hell do i do with a pound of hash oil?


----------



## pplayer104 (Oct 28, 2011)

spread the leaf


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 28, 2011)

Im just afraid to think about how much money its gonna cost for all the damn butane ima have to buy. Straight clean out OSH and Homedepot! LOL


----------



## Unnk (Oct 28, 2011)

i suggest using 1inch and 1/2 copper pipe around 3 feet long its what i used i was able to put 2 cans of butane per through you may want to use a LARGE collection disk asthe 45 gram puck i got was plate sized and you can make concentrates and such i suggest doing like 2 pound runs a day and that way youll have done in 5 days

i got my 45 from qp of some fine buds that got alittle moldy during the curing so i heated via the oven for awhile kill the spores i then proceded to powder it all and blasted it 

the hash i got was nice and blonde


----------



## sixteenounces (Oct 28, 2011)

I would go for the ISO method... you should be able to find 91 - 99% in larger bottles cheaper than butane.. and it would be far less dangerous for large quantity...

I would get 8x12 pyrex pans.. and a planer blade... should be able to do 10 pounds with like 1 - 2 gallons of iso, and like 5 - 10 pyrex baking pans

plus iso hash oil is soo much better imo


----------



## azryda420 (Oct 28, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> I would go for the ISO method... you should be able to find 91 - 99% in larger bottles cheaper than butane.. and it would be far less dangerous for large quantity...


ISO has is the WORST product ever! lol

You are a complete idiot if you think ISO is better than BHO. Let alone he would have to have soooo much freaking rubbing alcohol. and all the dishes to evaporate it. Butane evaporates much faster and there won't be any clorophyll in it. Yes butane is costly and a lot of cans, but still better. With ten pounds of trim, he's be shaking jars and shit all day. Fuck that. Blast that shit.

ISO is stoopid if you ask me. 

ISO oil taste like straight ass dude. 

Take notice that ZERO cannabis clubs sell ISO product. And they NEVER have. They WOULD sell BHO but the feds don't like people blowing there sheds up. 

ISO OIL = WORST HASH PRODUCT EVER!


----------



## sixteenounces (Oct 28, 2011)

azryda420 said:


> ISO has is the WORST product ever! lol
> 
> You are a complete idiot if you think ISO is better than BHO. Let alone he would have to have soooo much freaking rubbing alcohol. and all the dishes to evaporate it. Butane evaporates much faster and there won't be any clorophyll in it. Yes butane is costly and a lot of cans, but still better. With ten pounds of trim, he's be shaking jars and shit all day. Fuck that. Blast that shit.
> 
> ...


You are either:

1. A teenager
2. A cali trendster
3. Someone who has never tried a multitude of different extracts, tinctures, and hash's

The ISO method is the best method overall when done correctly, period &#8211; meaning not only do you get more hash than with the other methods, but the end result is usually of a higher quality as well&#8230; meaning it tastes better, burns cleaner and is more potent overall. The reason for this, is high percentage iso alcohol will completely evaporate, with no heating (witch breaks down THC). ISO alcohol is also obviously, Alcohol based, apposed to butane, witch is oil based. This will leave the trich's you are removing "More complete". Butane breaks down the trich's and oils inside of them. because like butane, The resin glands you are removing are oil based. I could go on to list a million other reasons that ISO in my opinion is better, but i will stop here, with just the quality value, and not mention the production value of ISO.

I just suggest the OP to do alot of research first. It is not hard to make the ISO, in bulk AND quality. You can shake up a 5 gallon with a lid, and run it threw some micron screen from lowes or home depot, and be done with it in like 15 - 20 mins.


----------



## SOorganic (Oct 28, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> I would go for the ISO method... you should be able to find 91 - 99% in larger bottles cheaper than butane.. and it would be far less dangerous for large quantity...
> 
> I would get 8x12 pyrex pans.. and a planer blade... should be able to do 10 pounds with like 1 - 2 gallons of iso, and like 5 - 10 pyrex baking pans
> 
> plus iso hash oil is soo much better imo


Iv done the iso method b4 and it was aight. I prefer bho because i think it has a cleaner taste. But yes i agree the iso method is much easier, but i dont have a container to mix the trim and the iso that would be big enough. On a side note, does using copper really make that big a difference in the end? Iv always used pvc and its been fine.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 28, 2011)

SOorganic don't use PVC to run BHO over time the butane leeches stuff out of the PVC. And the amount of butane you'll need for ten pounds of trim would definitely pull shit out. You can get cases of butane online for way cheaper than in stores. For that amount you might want to use something like pentane or hexane because they're liquids not gasses.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 28, 2011)

SOorganic said:


> Got my hands on 10 pounds of "sugar leaf" and with an avg of a 10% return rate thats a pound of oil ima get. I think the real question is, what the hell do i do with a pound of hash oil?


Ill be happy to help you out LOL


----------



## Unnk (Oct 30, 2011)

bho over iso any day iso = nasty tasting nasty product id hexane over iso bho is just effecient with big tubes and 1 can can handle 2oz roughly cause you want a ratio of abotu 1g to 8 - 10 mil of good product i think he could get away with 7 mil per gram which is like 2.5 oz with 1 can he can burn through a 2.5 lb ofit in 1 day and it would only be like 16 cans only takes me 20 min to load up a run and blast it 2 cans per run thats 8 runs and a total time of about 2:40min to 3 hours

ps each can is about 5.50 but come16 in a case for like 45 bucks vector that is

so 4 days 45 bucks each day for a ass ton of hash you do the math


----------



## corners (Oct 31, 2011)

No need to use the oven. The butane will sterilize it


Unnk said:


> i suggest using 1inch and 1/2 copper pipe around 3 feet long its what i used i was able to put 2 cans of butane per through you may want to use a LARGE collection disk asthe 45 gram puck i got was plate sized and you can make concentrates and such i suggest doing like 2 pound runs a day and that way youll have done in 5 days
> 
> i got my 45 from qp of some fine buds that got alittle moldy during the curing so i heated via the oven for awhile kill the spores i then proceded to powder it all and blasted it
> 
> the hash i got was nice and blonde


----------



## azryda420 (Nov 3, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> You are either:
> 1. A teenager
> 2. A cali trendster
> 3. Someone who has never tried a multitude of different extracts, tinctures, and hash's


Fact: You're a bad guesser. 

I have tried more hash that you will ever taste. I have a card..... AND I know how to make whatever I feel like. ISO flat out IS BOO BOO BOO BOO! Unless you can get super labcoat with it then ISO is NOT the way to go.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te700


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 3, 2011)

azryda420 said:


> ISO has is the WORST product ever! lol
> 
> You are a complete idiot if you think ISO is better than BHO. Let alone he would have to have soooo much freaking rubbing alcohol. and all the dishes to evaporate it. Butane evaporates much faster and there won't be any clorophyll in it. Yes butane is costly and a lot of cans, but still better. With ten pounds of trim, he's be shaking jars and shit all day. Fuck that. Blast that shit.
> 
> ...


so whats your opinion on this oil?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 4, 2011)

honey oil using butane is the easy way to make oil in large scale.


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 4, 2011)

Though I would suggest BHO, you could also do an ISO extraction, then purify with ether..maybe even isomerize inactive cannabinoids as a last step...


----------



## sweettoker420 (Nov 22, 2012)

Everyone rags on Iso but when dealing with large amounts, im sorry who has 5 days to spend blasting butane through a pipe constantly, wasnt trimming time consuming enough? I honestly would suggest iso, if you know what your doing u can still make a great product.... quick. you can process 2-10lbs in 2-3 days without consistantly being there- you need 2 large bins ( from walmart or w.e) Iso (check chem supply stored you can buy 4l or 20l bottles easy and cheap) and a pyex pan strainer/ screen.1.Make sure you have enough alchohol! put shake in a bin( you can fit alot more if its ground up) depending on size of your bin 1-5 lb(thoeretically you could do all 10 lb if your bin is large enough)2.pour in iso until it covers your shake, let sit agitating occasionally - eveyone has there own wait times for quality, quantity, colour ect whatever person is trying to achieve.3. after you have agitated and let it sit for your desired time (could be anywhere from 1-2 min to 24h if you want ALOT and really black hash oil aka street oil usually) strain iso into your other bin - may have to strain a couple times depending how much material you have, first with strainer then with silk screen to get fine particles out. i suggest just cleaning first bin after first strain and transfer back and fourth between bins to strain further. 4. place bin with iso in a well ventilated area to evaporate usually 24-48 hrs depending on your ventilation- do not let evaportate fully!5. next day or 2 when iso have evaporated considerably and is begining to thicken at the bottom of your bin transfer it into your pyrex dish, rinse bin out with small amount of iso pour this in aswell.6. let it finish evaporating in the pyrex dish untill all iso is gone.7. purge iso from oil, pyrex dish on a double boiler or very low temp on electric stove(must be careful with this) let oil heat up and melt AVOID BURNING IF DIRECTLY ON STOVE!!, if you see any bubbles it is the iso purging keep on until no more bubbles are seen.8. you have just processed 10lbs in 2-3 hours spread out over a few days - play xbox during wait times haha


----------



## miisteranderson (Nov 22, 2012)

If you use a food processor to feed your bud into a 2 ounce tube you can usually fit 2-3 ounces in. Strap some cheesecloth to the end of that and blast off


----------



## Simian420 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te700


WTF is that o:LOL I just noticed I joined Nov 2009 and this is my first post ahahhahhahhhahaha


----------



## Kervork (Dec 2, 2012)

You need to order a gallon of food grade hexane and use that instead of iso. Pentane will also work.


----------



## scsurf11 (Mar 19, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> so whats your opinion on this oil?


 i wanna shit on your face


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 19, 2013)

scsurf11 said:


> i wanna shit on your face


Sure! we can even make a game of it... ill shit down your throat and you shit on my face.... Here let me go first.


----------



## azryda420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Those pics don't really mean much. Yeah it looks like oil. But if it was made with ISO methods it probably taste like shit. I don't think I have ever seen or heard of ISO extracted oils being available at any clubs. Its always, Butane, Oxygen, or some other clean chemical. Never ISO.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 3, 2013)

put them all in a big crock pot, cook on low for 8 hours


----------



## Confucious (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd suggest just throwing it throw some bubble bags man, I'm a big BHO guy but am about to get back into bubble bags again just because of the fact of blasting threw a tube and when you have that much you can run it so much faster with some bags.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw this youtube video of a guy making ISO hash oil.. he would make 3 batches... first he would add the alcohol and shake for 60 seconds... then strain in a coffee filter into pyrex... then he added it back to the jar.. refilled the alchohol.. shook for another 1 minute... and strained again.... this method makes a very pure first batch, good second batch, and third batch that is usually for smoking up friends. after about 6 minutes in alcohol the weed is worthless because so much chlorophyl has been broken down.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 3, 2013)

Or you could get some bubble bags and make some tasty stuff!

http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLBBAG5X8-5-Gallon-Hash-Bag-Extractor/dp/B006C6NY3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364211232&sr=8-1&keywords=ice+extraction+bag

there are some cheap bubble hash bags for $43


----------



## filthy_ftw (Feb 17, 2016)

azryda420 said:


> ISO has is the WORST product ever! lol
> 
> You are a complete idiot if you think ISO is better than BHO. Let alone he would have to have soooo much freaking rubbing alcohol. and all the dishes to evaporate it. Butane evaporates much faster and there won't be any clorophyll in it. Yes butane is costly and a lot of cans, but still better. With ten pounds of trim, he's be shaking jars and shit all day. Fuck that. Blast that shit.
> 
> ...


You have never tried actualy fire iso oil bro otherwise you wouldnt be running your mouth


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 18, 2016)

When extracting with alcohol or other water miscible solvent you can avoid evaporating the solvent (which is stinky and flammable) by putting it in a glass container and adding pure water until the oil drops out. Then you just pour the water/alcohol mixture off and chuck it. You could use whatever methods you want to try to make sure you don't lose any oil in the waste solution, like putting it through a screen or filter of some sort, but this is the general idea, using water to drop the oil out of solution. It also gets rid of any water soluble stuff, like possible aflatoxins from mold. Afterwards you heat the glass container enough to dry out the remaining water/alcohol and melt the extract for collection.


----------



## NVGrower (Feb 21, 2016)

I hear C02 and filtering it is the way the big guys do it.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 21, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> I hear C02 and filtering it is the way the big guys do it.


That would be the cleanest way. I guess you would need special high pressure apparatus though. And if it's cold, how much resin could it dissolve? Maybe it does work cold, just seems like heat usually helps dissolve resin.


----------



## NVGrower (Feb 21, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> That would be the cleanest way. I guess you would need special high pressure apparatus though. And if it's cold, how much resin could it dissolve? Maybe it does work cold, just seems like heat usually helps dissolve resin.


I get a brand called Eurkia that's CO2 extracted. Good stuff. Very expensive though. Having to learn how to make my own. A neighbor of mine built a high pressure acrylic box he squeezes the oil out of the trim and buds with


----------



## Astro Aquanaut (Feb 21, 2016)

NVGrower said:


> I get a brand called Eurkia that's CO2 extracted. Good stuff. Very expensive though. Having to learn how to make my own. A neighbor of mine built a high pressure acrylic box he squeezes the oil out of the trim and buds with


You have to pressurize the CO2 it is a nice way to blow yourself up if you don't know what you are doing... There is a guy on Youtube that makes pop rock candy by mixing it with co2. Basically he pressurizes co2 into liquid that runs through material chamber then after the liquid co2 has run its course the co2 is released as a gas, however without a recirculating system you are going to be wasting a bunch of co2... I wanted to build one at one time.... However dealing with pressure stuff can get dodgy... Takes a bunch of tweaking to get it to not pull a bunch of chlorophyll etc. I believe they have systems for sale specifically for cannabis that are 20k or something insane... I think you could build one for considerably less than 1k however you are going to need some machine work more than likely... CNC machine rules  You can search his channel about various stuff he did with it... Kinda cool channel... "I believe" <--- make sure you read that portion...  for good pulls of cannabis you are going to need 4000-6000 PSI or there abouts I don't know the actual math which is pressure, rate, and molecular weight...


----------

